# PC spielt Audiodateien zu langsam ab



## scwi (14. September 2005)

Ich darf um Hilfe ersuchen: 
Mein Laptop spielt mp3 - Dateien plötzlich zu langsam ab. 
Sie klingen, als seien sie mit einer anderen Geschwindigkeit aufgenommen worden. Woran kann das liegen? 
Der Windows Media Player ist von der Wiedergabegeschwindigkeit her korrekt eingestellt. Problem betrifft nur komprimierte Audioformate, CDs kann ich richtig abspielen. Auch in Nero wird es zu langsam wiedergegeben.

Bitte um Hilfestellung
scwi


----------



## intercorni (16. September 2005)

So einfach werden die ja nicht langsamer abgespielt. Vermutlich stimmt die Samplefrequenz der Audiofiles nicht.

Gruss,

Cornel


----------



## scwi (17. September 2005)

Nein, das habe ich gecheckt. Das dürfte nicht der Fehler sein.


----------



## CHAKKA1992 (5. Oktober 2005)

Hi,
ich denke mit dem Audio Recorder von Windows  könnte es klappen.
Da kannst du die Geschwindigkeit erhöhen.
 

MFG
CHAKKA


----------



## Metal-Kröler (30. Oktober 2005)

Hi

Hast du irgendein anderes Programm laufen, das intern die Samplefrequenz geändert hat?
Das Problem hatte ein Freund von mir auch schon mal.

mfg Metal-Kröler


----------



## scwi (14. November 2005)

Problem besteht weiterhin.
Habe alle zusätzlichen Player deinstalliert. 
Jedoch ändert dies nicht das Problem. In allen Einstellungen wird die Geschwindigkeit mit 1 fach als korrekt angegeben.
Dennoch spielt das Gerät eindeutig zu langsam ab. Ändere ich die Geschwindigkeit wird auch kein besserer Erfolg erzielt.


----------



## chmee (14. November 2005)

Bei Systemsteuerung/Sounds-Audio/Lautsprecher/Erweitert/ mal die Hardwarebeschleunigung de/aktivieren ?

Was ne SK hast Du denn ?

mfg chmee


----------

